# Cube Acid und die Scheibenbremsen



## leechesx (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe heute mein Cube abgeholt und bin (welch Wunder) begeistert von dem MTB.  Jetzt kann der Sommer kommen. 

Allerdings habe ich mal eine Frage zu den Scheibenbremsen. Die Vordere quietsch gelegentlich und die Hintere bremst ein wenig. Müssen die erst eingefahren werden, oder sollte ich da mal zum Händler und das nochmal überprüfen lassen?


----------



## fatz (14. Mai 2010)

selber einstellen lernen....
hin und wieder qietschen ist bei manchen bremsen normal, bzw. bei allen, wenn sie nass sind.
schleifen ist zeichen von schlechter einstellung. ist in 5min behoben wenn du weisst wie. frag mal
die sufu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leechesx (14. Mai 2010)

Hab schon ein wenig gelesen, deshalb war meine Frage auch dahingehend, ob sie vielleicht noch eingefahren werden müssen und das mit dem leichten schleifen und quietschen vielleicht normal ist.

Weil das sagte jedenfalls die SUFU.


----------



## fatz (14. Mai 2010)

dann erzaehlt sie kaese. zumindest wenn du mal n paar hundert hm drauf hast. 
bei manchen bremsen ist bei neuen belaege UND neuen scheiben halt wenig platz. 
was hast ueberhaupt fuer eine bremse?


----------



## Nuub (14. Mai 2010)

Tippe mal auf die Hayes Stroker Ride wenn er ein neues Acid hat.


----------



## leechesx (15. Mai 2010)

Nuub schrieb:


> Tippe mal auf die Hayes Stroker Ride wenn er ein neues Acid hat.


 

Rischtisch.


----------



## instinctless (15. Mai 2010)

hi, hab auch das acid 2010
und bin auch nicht so zufrieden mit den bremsen. irgendwie ist die verzögerung kacke, die beissen nicht wirklich zu, erst wenn man dolle den hebel zieht. wenn man leicht bremst hört man die ganze zeit n schleifgeräusch. so wie metall auf metall. ich würd vermuten die beläge sind rotz oder eben die ganze bremse oder die müssen tatsächlich erst eingefahren werden.


----------



## leechesx (15. Mai 2010)

Ich habe heute mal die ersten 40 km runtergerissen und muss sagen das sich die Bremsen schon viel besser anfühlen. Allerdings musste ich die Hintere nochmal neu einstellen. Da bin ich vom Händler doch eher enttäuscht.

Allerdings hat sich jetzt während der Fahrt ein gelegentlich quietschen eingestellt, das doch etwas nervtötend ist. Aber bevor ich jetzt nochmal an die Bremsen gehen, gebe ich den Bremsen noch 100 - 200 km.


----------



## Fabian93 (16. Mai 2010)

Das ist doch in max. 5 min gemacht


----------



## fatz (16. Mai 2010)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Das ist doch in max. 5 min gemacht



wenn du 3 min nach dem werkzeug suchen musst....


----------



## leechesx (17. Mai 2010)

Das Standard-Prozedere habe ich ja schon durch. Dadurch war das Problem aber nicht behoben. Sonst hätte ich mich nicht an euch wenden müssen.

Ich bin halt nur enttäuscht, dass es nicht direkt vom Händler sauber eingestellt wurde. Ich meine wenn ich direkt nach dem Kauf noch selbst ran muss, hätte ich es mir direkt in einem Internet-Versandhaus kaufen können.

Hatte die Bremsscheibe eingestellt und die ersten paar km lief sie dann sauber, jetzt schleift sie aber schon wieder am hinteren inneren Bremsklotz. Das quietschen ist schon heftig, richtig peinlich, da meint jeder man kommt mit so einem billig-Bauhaus-Rad an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (17. Mai 2010)

leechesx schrieb:


> Hatte die Bremsscheibe eingestellt und die ersten paar km lief sie dann sauber, jetzt schleift sie aber schon wieder am hinteren inneren Bremsklotz.


sollte eigentlich nicht sein. zumindest, wenn du vorher links und rechts ungefaehr die 
gleiche spaltbreite hattest. hast du das mal geprueft? am besten eine lampe dahinter
halten und entlang der scheibe durchgucken.
stell nochmal ein, dann raus auf die strasse und 20mal von gescheit speed runterbremsen.
dann nachmal nachsehen.


----------



## instinctless (9. Juni 2010)

so, ich hab nun schon etliche 100km mit meinem acid 2010 runter und muss sagen das die stroker ryde einfach ne scheiss bremse ist. wobei ich nicht mal unbedingt glaube das es die bremsanlage selbst ist. ich vermute vielmehr das die beläge müll sind, bzw. die beläge in verbindung mit den ausgelieferten discs.
ich hatte mein bike jeztz schon zweimal inner werkstatt deswegen aber es ist nach wie vor kein zufrieden stellendes ergebnis in sicht.

die verzögerung der bremsen ist grauenhaft. vorne bissel direkter als hinten. ich hatte neulich vorn ein andere laufrad drin da hat die bremse direkt bissel besser gegriffen aber der hit ists immer noch nicht. kumpel sagte das is eben keine magura, aber das ist quatsch, ich hatte schon billigere bikes mit ner bescheidenen mechanischen discbremse und die hat sehr gut getan.

um wirklich gezielt ne bremswirkung zu haben muss ich schon brachial reingreifen. wenn ich z.b. im stand den sagen wir mal hinteren bremshebel leicht soweit ziehe das er am anschlag ankommt kann ich noch mühelos das bike nach hinten wegschieben, ein geringer wiederstand ist da aber der ist nicht der rede wert.


----------



## q_big (9. Juni 2010)

> Ich bin halt nur enttäuscht, dass es nicht direkt vom Händler sauber  eingestellt wurde. Ich meine wenn ich direkt nach dem Kauf noch selbst  ran muss, hätte ich es mir direkt in einem Internet-Versandhaus kaufen  können.



Aber sonst ist noch alles okay?
Mit Sicherheit war die Bremse vom Händler richtig eingestellt...

Man kann sich ja echt über Kleinigkeiten muckieren,- fakt ist das bei einem neuen Bike noch alles eingefahren und eingebremst werden muß und es da nunmal zu Einstellungsproblemen kommen kann. Deshalb soll man ja auch nach 300km zur Inspektion...
Die Hayes Stroker ist eh schleif und geräuschanfällig und hat wenig Power...


----------



## Rizzer (12. Juni 2010)

Hört sich ja alles sehr merkwürdig an bei euch. Ich fahre jetzt seit ca. 600km das Acid 09 und habe extrem auf ein gutes Einfahren geachtet und bin mict der Bremsleistung sehr zufrieden. Die VA könnte noch einen Ticken bissiger sein aber zum Touren rollen und mit bisschen Speed im Wald ist das völlig okay. 

Hinsichtlich der Gabel bin ich wiederum sehr unzufrieden. 

Gruß Rizzer


----------



## partycutze (12. Juni 2010)

mit shimano xt bremsscheiben und koolstopbelägen ist das schleifen/quietschen und die schlechte bremskraft ade.


----------



## instinctless (13. Juni 2010)

so, bin neulich mal bissel DH gefahren und musste entsprechend dolle in die bremse greifen. als ich unten angekommen bin hat die bremse richtig verbrannt gerochen, seitdem hat sich die bremskraft und auch das ansprechverhalten verbessert. so ganz zufrieden bin ich aber immer noch nicht. der tip mit den koolstop belägen ist gut, den werd ich mal befolgen.

btw. acid 2010 im mai gekauft, vor drei tagen poplock der gabel kaputt gegangen und ich meine nicht den hebel sondern den lockout selber.
naja, neue gabel is aufm weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (13. Juni 2010)

instinctless schrieb:


> als ich unten angekommen bin hat die bremse richtig verbrannt gerochen, seitdem hat sich die bremskraft und auch das ansprechverhalten verbessert.


hast mal oel draufgebracht?

aber probier mal andere belaege. meine juicy funzt auch nicht mit den originalbelaegen.
mit swissstop oder koolstop tut sie.


----------



## instinctless (14. Juni 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> hast mal oel draufgebracht?



niemals!

denke auch es liegt an denn belägen. werd mal neue besorgen und dann berichten 

muss aber eh erstmal warten bis meine neue gabel kommt, hats mir doch neulich die gabel zerlegt. dachte erst nur die lockoutstufe wäre kaputt, mittlerweile suppt aber das öl oben raus.


----------



## Nuub (14. Juni 2010)

Öl in einer Dart3?


----------



## q_big (15. Juni 2010)

Nuub schrieb:


> Öl in einer Dart3?



Die Dart 3 hat neben der Feder im linken Federbein noch eine Öldämpfung im rechten Federbein,- aber dein Kommentar zeigt die Vorurteile mit welcher diese Gabel zu kämpfen hat...

Natürlich ists keine super Gabel,- aber Kernschrott ist sie auch nicht...


----------



## fatz (15. Juni 2010)

Nuub schrieb:


> Öl in einer Dart3?



warum muss oel in der gabel sein, um es auf die bremsscheibe zu sabbeln?
kapier ich jetzt nicht....


----------



## Fabian93 (15. Juni 2010)

> Die Hayes Stroker ist eh schleif und geräuschanfällig und hat wenig Power...


Da spricht ja wirklich der experte...

Hab jetzt schon einige tausend km mit meinem Cube runter und bin völlig zufrieden mit der Hayes,seit die Sintermetallbeläge drin hat Bremst sie richtig agressiv,anders als mit den originalen.
Und das Schleifen ist bei mir weg,seitdem ich sie einmal richtig eingestellt hab,wenn man es überhaupt einstellen nennen kann...
Sind halt meine persönlichen Erfahrungen...


----------



## q_big (15. Juni 2010)

Oh ja und nur weil sie bei dir mal nicht schleift werd ich hier ironisch als Experte betitelt.... Nichts für Ungut, aber ich hab den Mist selber gehabt und nur Probleme und wenn ich die ganzen anderen Beiträge hier im Forum lese, bestätigt das. Da ist mir deine Meinung alleine jetzt absolut völlig scheiß egal!


----------



## instinctless (15. Juni 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> warum muss oel in der gabel sein, um es auf die bremsscheibe zu sabbeln?
> kapier ich jetzt nicht....



naja oel sollte da schon drin sein wg. entsprechender dämpungseigenschaften. ist heute so gängig meine ich.
hat aber jetzt mal nix mit der bremse zu tun


----------



## Fabian93 (15. Juni 2010)

> Oh ja und nur weil sie bei dir mal nicht schleift werd ich hier ironisch als Experte betitelt.... Nichts für Ungut, aber ich hab den Mist selber gehabt und nur Probleme und wenn ich die ganzen anderen Beiträge hier im Forum lese, bestätigt das. Da ist mir deine Meinung alleine jetzt absolut völlig scheiß egal!


Kleine Denkfrage:Wer beschwert sich im Forum/schreibt eher etwas über die Bremse,der bei dem die Bremse schleift oder derjenige der zufrieden mit der Bremse ist?


----------



## q_big (15. Juni 2010)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Kleine Denkfrage:Wer beschwert sich im Forum/schreibt eher etwas über die Bremse,der bei dem die Bremse schleift oder derjenige der zufrieden mit der Bremse ist?



Dafür das die Shimanos und andere z.B. weitaus häufiger verbreitet sind als die Hayes, hat die Hayes nunmal überdurschschnittlich viele Kritiker  Da sind andere Bremsen nunmal problemloser und werden teilweise sogar gelobt...

Und ich hatte die Hayes und lese genau die Erfahrungen im Forum die ich selbst machen musste! Ich hab Monate mit dem Dingen rumgeschraubt, bevor ich zu einer Deore 535 kam und dann zur XT! Und bei den Bremsen ists EINMAL dranbauen und fahren. Und im Vergleich zur Hayes ist die XT nen Anker,- wenn ich jetzt überlege das die XT schon nicht als Kräftigstes gilt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

